# Le?n 1.8 TSI SQ install



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello guys, I’m going to start a new install in my 2011 León 1.8 TSI. Basically I’ll be using the same equipment I had installed in my VW Golf MKIV, I’m just changing the subwoofer and I’m not using a backup battery.

The goal is to preserve the OEM look as posible (that’s why I sold my 12W6v2), the only thing that’s going to break this rule is the front system because the mids an tweeters are going to be in the A pillars. The OEM Head Unit will will stay in place.

The process will be very slow as I don’t have enough time and I want to do everything right and just one time, avoiding an endless install in which I change my mind every month ( I know, we all wish that was possible…)

This is the equipment to be installed:

- JBL MS-8
- JL Audio HD 900/5
- Focal 165 KRX3
- JL Audio 13TW5-3 (I don’t have it yet)
-Dynamat for the doors and the cargo área (I don’t have it yet)

Equipment I possibly add:
-Aftermarket battery
-Set of good coaxials for the rear fill.

The first part of the install is the subbox and the amp rack, everything under a false floor preserving the spare tire is the goal.

First of all this is the car (sorry for the iPhone pics, I promise I’ll get a camera soon):


















The hatch área, there you can see the net that I’m taking as the limit in height for the rack:


















The entire rack will be bolted to these existing bolts.










I made some sketches of the install in order to define the lay out.










This is a lateral view:











I already have some work done I’ll be uploading the pics this weekend.

Saludos.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

looks like some good ideas. just finished listening to two of those subs off a 750/1 and they sound pretty darn good


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I'll be watching this, naturally.


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I will def. be watching this for the Front Stage !!! and everything else 4 sure !!!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Defiantly has my curiosity.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello guys, thanks for the kind words. I haven’t had time to work on the install so I’m just gonna show you the pics of the work I already have done.

Firts, this is the 12mm MDF board that is going to work as the base for the amp and sub rack. I chose that thicknes because I want to keep the weight at minimum. You can see that I draw where I needed to cut.










Here is the board already cut. 










The rack will be lifted with the help of some shocks and hinges, as I did it with the rack in my Golf, so I added the bases where the hinges are going to be bolted.



















Here you can see the rack floor presented on the base and if you look at the corners you can see the metal pieces that will be used to bolt everything to the car.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Then I begun with the sub box. Although I don’t have it yet, I wanted to get it ready as it will help me to define the final layout.

I want the box Light and Strong so I used this as an inspiration for the internal bracing. 










I’m gonna let the pics do the talk.









































































That’s all for now, I hope I can make some progress the next weekend.

Saludos.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very nice! That way you get to keep your spare wheel as well. I couldn't do that in my install, even if I used any of my shallow-mount subs there would be no space for the enclosure; my processor and amps are huge.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> Very nice! That way you get to keep your spare wheel as well. I couldn't do that in my install, even if I used any of my shallow-mount subs there would be no space for the enclosure; my processor and amps are huge.


Thanks man, the spare tire is very necessary here in México city, the streets are in very bad shape


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very little progress this weekend. 

Sub box almost finished.


















I cut where the sub box will be placed




























The X overs where going to be installed at the sides of the sub box.



















As you can see the space is tight and I might add another set of Xovers from the rear chanels in the future, so this is the first change in the install, I will try to make the x overs fit under the MS-8 and HD900/5.










If I manage to do this I would have enough space to add another set of (smaller) Xovers in the future.

That’s all for now, I wasn’t kidding when I said this was going to be a very slow built.

Saludos.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Some progress…

I made some space for the Xovers, not exactly perfect cuts but is my first time with the router and that part of the install is going to be out of sight :blush:.



















I added hinges to the amp rack in order to get easy acces to the Xovers for adjusments.





































The sub box is going to be bolted to de rack.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

The shock absorbers will use these bolts, so I did some adjustments so they can fit.



















I already cut the cover for the rack so you can get an idea of how everything is going to look.




























I Still need to finish with the shock absorbers, make some adjustmens on the height of some parts (you can see the amp cover does not sit perfect) and get the grills for the sub and amp covers, once I have that I can put some paint and carpet to the rack and start mounting the equipment.

Saludos.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very, very, very nice!


----------



## estione (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

This looks like a very well thought out install, I'm really liking this, will be watching the progress


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

^^

Me to.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

very nice box build.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello guys, good news, I had some free days so I made some progress, bad news, I was in such a hurry that I didn’t take enough pics of the process, sorry.

Anyway, this is what I have. 




































Some Dynamat…




























Ground and power wire in place…


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

The rack was painted in flat back and placed into the hatch…




























Frames for the equipment were carpeted, although I could not find the right colors. Frames in light gray and the main cover will be black. I’ll try to find the right color later.



















The shock absorbers didn’t work, the ones I bought are too strong for the rack, I think the ones I used in the Golf were a lot weaker , I’ll see what can I do later.

The next weekend I’ll carpet the main cover, run the speaker wire and make the connections to the OEM HU, completing the firts satage of this install using the OEM speakers, the Focal’s will have to wait.

Saludos.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Nice progress.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello, some pics of the current state of the install. I still haven’t found the carpet in the right color nor the grill to make the covers, so, for now, the sub is protected for the JL grill and the amp & MS-8 are uncovered.

The HU has a noisy audio input from the USB that I can’t live with, so It might be replaced when everything else is complete. I’m thinking about the RNS-510 but it is very expensive with the iPod controller so an all-in-one aftermarket unit could be a better option, I have to think about it because I don't want to be changing HU's as I usually do.

The system is conected to the OEM speakers and it performs very good, I’m expecting great results with the KRX3 or a 2 way set, if I decide to go that way. The sound it produces with the rear speakers as laterals in the MS-8 is very spacious (Best description I can think of) It is very obvious that the out of face sound is sent to those speakers because in some songs that’s very obvious, but I like it


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Glad to see you've made some progress.....nice job so far


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> Hello, some pics of the current state of the install. I still haven’t found the carpet in the right color nor the grill to make the covers, so, for now, the sub is protected for the JL grill and the amp & MS-8 are uncovered.
> 
> The HU has a noisy audio input from the USB that I can’t live with, so It might be replaced when everything else is complete. I’m thinking about the RNS-510 but it is very expensive with the iPod controller so an all-in-one aftermarket unit could be a better option, I have to think about it because I don't want to be changing HU's as I usually do.
> 
> The system is conected to the OEM speakers and it performs very good, I’m expecting great results with the KRX3 or a 2 way set, if I decide to go that way. The sound it produces with the rear speakers as laterals in the MS-8 is very spacious (Best description I can think of) It is very obvious that the out of face sound is sent to those speakers because in some songs that’s very obvious, but I like it


I love this install. How does the JL sound?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



trojan fan said:


> Glad to see you've made some progress.....nice job so far


Thanks man, I was not kidding when I said It was going to be a slow process


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



HondAudio said:


> I love this install. How does the JL sound?


It performs very well considering its shape and the reduced volume of the box, very clean sounding subwoofer, of course it can't reach the output of the W6 but it has enough to shake my car


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

your attention to detail on EVERYTHING comes through the screen loud and clear...i really appreciate it when i see small details on the bare wood build up portions of hte install, like how you took time to sand and round off the edges of the wood, how things are cut straight even when they will never be seen...

awesome! bravo!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



simplicityinsound said:


> your attention to detail on EVERYTHING comes through the screen loud and clear...i really appreciate it when i see small details on the bare wood build up portions of hte install, like how you took time to sand and round off the edges of the wood, how things are cut straight even when they will never be seen...
> 
> awesome! bravo!


Thanks man, that's specially flattering coming from you  
I did my best, glad to see you guys liked it.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Mr. Bing is correct, there is a certain sense of pride and pleasure when seeing a build like this. Attention to detail like this wins more points in my book.


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Great fab-work OP.


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

That looks great man. Love the attention to detail!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very nice!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very impressive to say the least.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Thanks to all for your kind comments, from the beginning my install had he goal to be as OEM as it could be, and the main reason for that is the insecurity that we are suffering here in México.

Yesterday my car was robed by two MF with guns, luckily I took measures in case that happened and It worked. I recovered my car a few minutes later, I just lost one key and some money.

So now I have to think a lot about continuing with the planed install or not 

Saludos!


----------



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> Thanks to all for your kind comments, from the beginning my install had he goal to be as OEM as it could be, and the main reason for that is the insecurity that we are suffering here in México.
> 
> Yesterday my car was robed by two MF with guns, luckily I took measures in case that happened and It worked. I recovered my car a few minutes later, I just lost one key and some money.
> 
> ...


That is a scary ordeal...Glad you are Alright and you got your car back. BTW, I love the how clean the install is. Good Job!


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Nice box design. How did the Focals in the front turn out?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have not installed the Focal's, in fact, I have not even tryed them, I'll let you know if I do it.

Saludos.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello, I had the chance to upgrade the OEM battery with an Optima yellow top and put the JL terminals I bought almost since I began the install.

I just upgraded the ground by replacing the OEM cable for two runs of 4 cable and the power cable from the fuse box for one run of 4. I had some trouble with the power cable coming from the alternador because I could not replace it and It was too short, so I just added some 4 cable for the moment, I’ll take it to the mechanic later so I can upgrade that cable without braking something :blush:

I just put the fuse holder with double sided tape, in case I case I replace it with the JL fuseholder later.














































Saludos.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I finally found the grill I needed to finish the hatch area. I also looked for the carpet in the correct color but I couldent find it, I found one in a closer match so I tryed it.



















I routered the pieces so the grill can sit flush
































































The new carpet matches better the OEM carpet but the previews one looks made of better quality, sorry for the iPhone pics, but you can see the difference… Next weekend I’ll se wich one stays in the car.

You can see that the subwoofer grill does not sit completly, and that’s because I could´t take off the JL grill, that thing is like glued or something … I’ll get back to that next weekend.

Saludos.


----------



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Looks good. I really like the grill you used. Where did you find it...Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



h1-vltg said:


> Looks good. I really like the grill you used. Where did you find it...Lowes or Home Depot?


I'm from Mexico, I found it in a place that sells audio gear for professional use.


----------



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> I'm from Mexico, I found it in a place that sells audio gear for professional use.


ok, thanks.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I decided to go with the black carpet. I also managed to remove the JL grill.

What do you think?










Saludos.


----------



## h1-vltg (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Looks good...I love stealth installs.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I didn´t like the way the fuseholder looked, so I decided to clean a little. I needed to eliminate the fuseholder an just use the fuse.










I isolated everything with a double thermofit.










Now it looks stock










The only thing that I don’t like is the dificulty of change the fuse in case it blows, but it will stay like that until I decide to buy the JL fuseholder.

Saludos.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I think that the black carpet looks the best. Nice work again.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Real nice work, great attentiion to detail in the trunk!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I like the black carpet better also....your attention to detail really makes your build stand out....keep up the good work


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I love the attention to detail and the flat functionality of your install!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

CHINGON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



amitaF said:


> CHINGON!!!!!!!!!!


When I first saw that, I was thinking "Cabron!" and then I was like "That's inappropriate," then I realized it wasn't the same word. What does Chingon! mean? My high school spanish is failing me.

Jay


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



JayinMI said:


> When I first saw that, I was thinking "Cabron!" and then I was like "That's inappropriate," then I realized it wasn't the same word. What does Chingon! mean? My high school spanish is failing me.
> 
> Jay


I never took spanish but I pick up languages fairly quickly

it"s mexican slang to describe something ess-tremely awesome

didnt you watch cheech n chong, holmes?:laugh:


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



amitaF said:


> I never took spanish but I pick up languages fairly quickly
> 
> it"s mexican slang to describe something ess-tremely awesome
> 
> didnt you watch cheech n chong, holmes?:laugh:


Thanks  "chingon" is indeed used to describe something that you like a lot, as in this case, but it can be used also to describe someone that is very good at something, and there is when it can be similar to cabron.

"Cabron" can be used to describe someone that is very good at something, or it can be used to describe something very difficult to do. There are many other uses for the word, it depends on the context...


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Last week I got a flat tire, so I needed to take the spare tire out and took a pic to show you how I get to it.










I was also looking into the doors for the MB installation.



















The differences in dept are going to make my life harder. As you can see in the pics, I’d have to cut some metal in order to fit the Focals behind the OEM grill…



















Although it isn’t to much, I don’t have the tools to do it, so I might do it using the Folcal grills, but without permanent changes in the door panel... that would mean much more work (some fiber glass work) that I have planned, so a long way to go for me…

Saludos.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Whatever you do on the door cards, make sure you add rigidity to them. Some paste-type sound deadener would do a good job as well (such as Brax eXvibration etc).


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> Whatever you do on the door cards, make sure you add rigidity to them. Some paste-type sound deadener would do a good job as well (such as Brax eXvibration etc).


I'll put dynamat xtreme on the exterior door skin and also on the door card, do you think the paste-type deadener would be better for the door card? I might be able to get some.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

You should take the door apart to take a look inside. In our car that is not an option, because the window mechanism is bolted on the plastic door skin itself and leaves no space for Xtreme or any other sheet-like material to attach to. On top of that, the surface is very complex so it won't be able to flex enough so it doesn't come off.

This is how it looks from the inside:




























Check the link in my signature, I have more info in my install thread.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> You should take the door apart to take a look inside. In our car that is not an option, because the window mechanism is bolted on the plastic door skin itself and leaves no space for Xtreme or any other sheet-like material to attach to. On top of that, the surface is very complex so it won't be able to flex enough so it doesn't come off.
> 
> This is how it looks from the inside:
> 
> Check the link in my signature, I have more info in my install thread.


I see what you're talking about. I hope The store where I saw the paste damper still has it. Do you have any pics with the paste already applied?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I'm afraid not.  There's not much to it, you just have to be careful not to put it above any fastening clips or inserts. 

Mind you, these door skins like to rattle - a lot. And not only when you pump the system: even in moderate volume, in some high midbass frequencies you can feel and hear the whole skin rattle and vibrate. I've pinpointed a couple of spots, such as the lock mechanism and handle, that will need further deadening. I'm telling you, it's a mindjob.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> I'm afraid not.  There's not much to it, you just have to be careful not to put it above any fastening clips or inserts.
> 
> Mind you, these door skins like to rattle - a lot. And not only when you pump the system: even in moderate volume, in some high midbass frequencies you can feel and hear the whole skin rattle and vibrate. I've pinpointed a couple of spots, such as the lock mechanism and handle, that will need further deadening. I'm telling you, it's a mindjob.


I know, if the OEM speakers make them rattle, the Focal's will shake them a lot... :worried:

I'll do the best I can with those.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

New HU, RSN510. I still need to get the correct mask for the dash, so it will look like this for some days.










I lost some functions so I need to find some one to configure those with the VAG-COM. Good news is that the noise I had coming from the USB and iPod is gone 

Saludos.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I got the mask, I really love the way it looks 



















I also found someone that got my steering wheel controls back, so everything is working now.

Next step: Speakers (I hope)


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello Guys, good news for me, I have a week off the work so I finally started with the front stage of my car, and if I finish on time, I might upgrade the side speakers also.










If you remember, the goal is to make it look as OEM as it is posible, so I’ve been wondering what’s the best solution for the mid-tweeter install.

First option, A pillars:


































I didn’t want to do this if the pods where going to be screaming “look at me”, so they would have to be completely off axis, and after some listening I left that option behind , I just didn’t like the reflexions caused by the windshield and the dash with the speakers off axis and so close to the corners.

Second option, Kick panels:


















This was the best option for the OEM look, it would be very dificult to see the speakers in there, but this option didn’t pass the listening test, stage wasn’t as high as the A pillar option (of course), but the worst part was something related to the angle of the left speakers (off axis) compared to the right speakers (more on axis), that pulled the stage to the right


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

All those listening tests were done using the Auto calibration of the MS-8 (thanks JBL for making this so easy), so it would be pretty close to the final sound.

I needed another option , although I've always wanted to keep the tweeter and the mid as close as possible, I’ve read that some people have had good results with mids in the kicks and tweeters in the A pillars, so I tried.


































It sounded better than the other options, stage was high and wide, not pulled to the righ as it was with tweeters in the kicks, not to much windshield reflexions as there were with the mids in the A pillars, I’m using the pasive Xovers from the 165KRX3 because I want side speakers, but I’m sure it would be better if I have each speaker driven by its own chanel on the MS-8, I might try that later, before the new side speakers go in.

So we have a winer, tweeters go to the A pillars, mids to the kicks and MB to the doors


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

This is the idea for the mids, I’ll let the pics speak for themselves:

















































































This is all I have for now.

Saludos.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Subscribed. Love the fact the Attention to Micro Details are addressed in this install/fabrication.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Today’s progress on the install.

The mids are designed to work in a sealed enclosure of .3 liters, so I will try to give them at least some sealed space.










































The tweeters install.


































That’s all I did today, I’m so slow :blush:


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

More on the mids


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

looking good

slow or not, i'm sure it will turn out great!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

MB install, It was a PITA to take apart the Door, I hope I can get everything back toghether.


























The idea might not be the bets for the speaker performance, but It is as far as I want to go with the modification.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

wow, cool install! im interested to see what you do with the door panels!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Updates

Mids install:


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

MB install:


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Tweeters…










































































That's all I got done and my vacations are gone  so I will have to work this weekend in order to finish.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

*Very NICE!* Buenisimo!

Love the car...


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



derickveliz said:


> *Very NICE!* Buenisimo!
> 
> Love the car...


Thanks man, actually your thread was one of the reasons I tryed the mids in kicks separated from the tweeters, they sounded very good even with the xovers from the set, as soon as I have all finished I'll try with active xvovers


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> Thanks man, actually your thread was one of the reasons I tryed the mids in kicks separated from the tweeters, they sounded very good even with the xovers from the set, as soon as I have all finished I'll try with active xvovers


You are welcome,

*Going active is the way to go!*

I can hear things every where but the speakers! I just *can't localize* any speaker. Stage is high, and the width goes past the a-pillars,

Pretty *amazing to listen in 3D* for me.

I know you'll get to that point soon! and with top-notch quality!

D.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



derickveliz said:


> You are welcome,
> 
> *Going active is the way to go!*
> 
> ...


As you can see, I already have a set for the rears because I like how they sound, it sounds like you are in a bigger space . Unfortunatley, they wont fit without a modification similar to what I did in the front doors and I don't want to do that. 

So I have the following options:

-stay with the OEM speakers in the back
-sell the KR2 and go for a slim set
-sell the KR2 and go with a 3 way active system, in which I would have to use 2 amplified channels from the MS-8 for the tweeters or buy another amp for them.

Will se if the 3 way active system sounds better than the front 3 way passive + rears.

Saludos.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> As you can see, I already have a set for the rears because I like how they sound, it sounds like you are in a bigger space .
> 
> Will se if the 3 way active system sounds better than the front 3 way passive + rears.
> 
> Saludos.


*I used to think and feel that way,* but a Good properly Front Stage set up, rear speakers are *part of the past*. Rear speakers could screw up your image and stage.

*Music like never heard before!* deveras! 

D.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

derickveliz said:


> *I used to think and feel that way,* but a Good properly Front Stage set up, rear speakers are *part of the past*. Rear speakers could screw up your image and stage.
> 
> *Music like never heard before!* deveras!
> 
> D.


I know man, but MS 8 does great with rear chanels, it send just the out of phase sound, so it is a complete different thing, you can't tell the rear channels are there until you put your ear really close to them.

I just installed the speakers and I'm very happy with the results, but I have to fix some details, I hope I can upload the pics on monday. I will have the system like
Rhis for two weeks and then I'll try the active system, wi'll see then which one is the winer.


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

I enjoy seeing hatch's executed as such.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> I know man, but MS 8 does great with rear chanels, it send just the out of phase sound, so it is a complete different thing, you can't tell the rear channels are there until you put your ear really close to them.


I'm with you, I don't have any experience with MS 8 at all, this is my first SQ install and I've been having so much fun, learning and having it to do it by my self.

and I remember when I read: *"What ever it takes to make it sound good"* that is where fun starts!

Please upload more pictures!

Donde en Mexico?

D.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

updates:

After many hours of sanding…


















I sprayed some black paint as base layer









After that I used this product









This is the result


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Tweeters


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Mids…


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Complete set.









































I still have some details to "fix" but I have sound and I'm happy with it 

I really hope this set stays for a long time...

Saludos.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

great work, those doors came out a lot better than i would have expected.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



derickveliz said:


> I'm with you, I don't have any experience with MS 8 at all, this is my first SQ install and I've been having so much fun, learning and having it to do it by my self.
> 
> and I remember when I read: *"What ever it takes to make it sound good"* that is where fun starts!
> 
> ...


I've liked car audio since I was a kid (because of my dad), but I started with my first car in 2003, a VW Golf.

I always used passive Xovers with the systems in that car, but I experimented with the 165KRX in an active system powered by the MS-8 for two weeks before I uninstalled everything to sell the car.

It sounded pretty good, but the lack of power was limiting its dynamics. It sounded better with the xovers from the set and 300 watts per channel from the 900/5.

This time I'll try with 100watts for MB and mids, and 20 watts from the MS-8 for tweeters, and I bet it will do great with this configuration


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Awesome sir!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

nice attention to detail on the sail panels... glad you didn't take a short cut on those.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



mattyjman said:


> nice attention to detail on the sail panels... glad you didn't take a short cut on those.


In fact I gave them special attention, after all they'll be on sight more than any other part of the install 

Original plan was to have them flocked in a color similar to the pillar, but the only installer I know that works with flock have that color out of stock 

At the end the black texture turned to be very close to the plastic used on the dash, so I'm thinking seriously about painting the lower part of the pillar in black so the tweeter pod will look more integrated.

I'll see if that works, if not I can get them flocked later.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Looks great... I bet the image, depth, height is all on point as well... nice job.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Super clean. That is just fantastic work!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Great pics, great work, nice updates. 

Only problem is this:










What you've created there is a narrow tunnel for the midbass to breathe into the door cavity, and this is not good.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> Great pics, great work, nice updates.
> 
> Only problem is this:
> 
> ...


I know man, I was thinking about doing something similar to your doors, but I decided to avoid permanent modifications to the door, the good is that doors turned out pretty solid, there're no mayor resonances, although I might not get the best performance from the MB's.

Yesterday I connected the system in an active configuration, I haven't had much time to listen but I'm hearing bad things.

1.- The tweeters, that are connected to the MS-8 amplified outs, are producing floor noise  I remember I noticed that when I had the system connected entirely to the MS-8 power channels in the Golf, but I had it for some days and the noise floor disappeared when the 900/5 came in. I don´t know if I have a faulty MS-8 or this is normal when amplified channels are used.

2.- I'm hearing strange noises coming from the tweeters, I noticed this before with one song and the passive Xovers, but very slightly and I though I had a bad file in my iPod, but with the active system this is more audible and with more songs. It sounds like the tweeters where reaching its mechanics limits. This is very wired because I never abuse with volume and they have just being connected to the 20Wrms from the MS-8 ore the passive Xovers  
I'll make some tests with other tweeters and see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> Great pics, great work, nice updates.
> 
> Only problem is this:
> 
> What you've created there is a narrow tunnel for the midbass to breathe into the door cavity, and this is not good.


What's the harm in this? It essentially becomes infinite baffle, are you worried about voice coil cooling and the space or something relative to the rear wave? Does it affect overall response and if so what frequency range?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

It is nowhere near IB. 

The rear side of the baffle is equally important to the front one. The speaker cone needs space to "breathe", aka move freely. When making a tunnel like that, you essentially create a bottleneck for the air to move, thus disturbing the movement of the cone. This usually makes it sound muffled and compressed. 

Hugo, you can still fix this (up to a point). Take the whole thing out and chamfer the inside, leaving it thick only where the screws attach to the door card. That way you'll get more space for the air.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Interesting.... Is there data to support this theory? Not trying to be argumentative just trying to learn. 

If he was to chamfer ot taper the tube outwards and gain say 1/2" from the narrow to wide end do you believe it would make a difference? 

Also do you feel this affect can be measured or is it subjective to the listener's ear?

Not to derail the thread. The topic intrigues me so if the OP desires I can begin a new thread in the appropriae section. 

And regardless of the above I love this install!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



[email protected] said:


> Interesting.... *Is there data to support this theory? Not trying to be argumentative just trying to learn. *
> 
> If he was to chamfer ot taper the tube outwards and gain say 1/2" from the narrow to wide end do you believe it would make a difference?
> 
> ...


Data on this site... Just too lazy to search and link  

But yeah... if you search, the answer is there... 

Kelvin


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Yes, it can be measured if you have an RTA or heard if you have ears. 

J/K. It really is vital to keep the rear as open as possible. If you do a search on "tunnel effect" you'll find plenty of info, I'm at work right now and can't find any links. 

You're right, it's a great install.


----------



## Blackbutter (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Suscribed. Amazing, i`ve been follow your work in decibeles too, nice nice work, the door panel works is very very good!

Estoy haciendo la recopilacion de fotos para hacer mi thread de lo que llevo de mi instalacion, en que parte del d.f. estas?


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> It is nowhere near IB.
> 
> The rear side of the baffle is equally important to the front one. The speaker cone needs space to "breathe", aka move freely. When making a tunnel like that, you essentially create a bottleneck for the air to move, thus disturbing the movement of the cone. This usually makes it sound muffled and compressed.
> 
> Hugo, you can still fix this (up to a point). Take the whole thing out and chamfer the inside, leaving it thick only where the screws attach to the door card. That way you'll get more space for the air.


I was going to do that, but I though the gain would no be enough or worth the effort, I guess you disagree :blush:

Anyway, I might do that the next time I have vacations, right know I need to take care of the tweeter issue.

The song that causes more problems is "The One and Only" from Adele, played by the iPod via MEDIA-IN, and some others but not so much that I can notice easily. My crossover settings are:

Sub: from 20hz to 70hz
MB: from 70hz to 450hz
Mid:from 450hz to 9000hz
Tweeters from 9000hz and up

All with a -24db slope (just the 20 hz filter on the sub is -12db)

MB are doing great playing from 70 htz, they blend with the subwoofer effortless, I'm very happy with that. I need to play with the xovers on the mids, I'm still not happy with that, but first I need to fix the tweeter problem.

I've been listening to some CD's and the sound is really really good and I don't hear a noise, It might be the source , although I haven't heard the song that makes them sound pretty bad, I'll look for that CD and listen.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



Blackbutter said:


> Suscribed. Amazing, i`ve been follow your work in decibeles too, nice nice work, the door panel works is very very good!
> 
> Estoy haciendo la recopilacion de fotos para hacer mi thread de lo que llevo de mi instalacion, en que parte del d.f. estas?


Hello and thanks for the kind words. You should post your installation

I'm in Nezahualcóyotl Estado de México.

Saludos


----------



## Misanthropic (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Super impressive install. Your attention to detail, which has already been stated numerous times, is exemplary. I myself will soon be using a Krx3 setup for my front stage and I was stuck on keeping the mid and tweeter together in the apillar. You may have just changed my mind as I am not trying to advertise my system to the world.
Very slick. Very clean. Very well executed.


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



Misanthropic said:


> I myself will soon be using a Krx3 setup for my front stage and I was stuck on keeping the mid and tweeter together in the apillar. You may have just changed my mind


And depending on your car, your PLDs will work better in your favor.

.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



Misanthropic said:


> Super impressive install. Your attention to detail, which has already been stated numerous times, is exemplary. I myself will soon be using a Krx3 setup for my front stage and I was stuck on keeping the mid and tweeter together in the apillar. You may have just changed my mind as I am not trying to advertise my system to the world.
> Very slick. Very clean. Very well executed.


Thanks man, it really works. Good luck with your installation


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello, Yesterday I did some tests with 2 different sets of tweeters and guess what?... the noises are there also, but a little less noticeable. 

I suppose the TN53K make those noises more noticeable because they are better tweeters than the ones I used yesterday, hence they produce a more detailed sound.

Next step is to listen the songs that produce the noises in an audio system and be sure that the noises are in fact on the songs and it isn't my car audio system clipping or something else 

The songs in which I hear the noises are:

"Till The Sky Falls Down" from Dash Berlin, between 4:45 and 5:05
"One And Only" from Adele, between 4:45 and 5:05

I tried with these from my iMac and my iPod
SHURE SE535









I can hear the noises in the song "Till The Sky Falls Down" although not so clear, it is enough to say it is the song, not my tweeters . With the song from Adele, I can't really say if the noises are there, I might need to check with a better system. 

Maybe one of you guys can help me to verify by listening these songs in your systems, I can send you the lossless files, so let me know please.

Saludos.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Focal Tweets FTW!!!!!  

Kelvin


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



subwoofery said:


> Focal Tweets FTW!!!!!
> 
> Kelvin


Sorry man, I'm not really sure what you meant with that, I know Focal tweeters are known for being "too crisp", but are they also known for failing or producing noises and that's what you meant?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



hugo23 said:


> Sorry man, I'm not really sure what you meant with that, I know Focal tweeters are known for being "too crisp", but are they also known for failing or producing noises and that's what you meant?


Am a Focal user @ heart and what I meant with my post was that Focal tweeters are so crisp, they bring out flaws in some recordings (and sometimes in some systems ) 

Kelvin


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



subwoofery said:


> Am a Focal user @ heart and what I meant with my post was that Focal tweeters are so crisp, they bring out flaws in some recordings (and sometimes in some systems )
> 
> Kelvin


Ok, I'm with you now  

I just need to find out what else is causing those noises, I wish I had a pair of Grande Utopia at home


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

FTW is an abbreviation of For The Win, an idiom used lately to show that something is... well, good. 

You couldn't fit the Grande Utopias in your house, even if you had a massive villa. Sadly I've heard them lots of times in showrooms and exhibitions, and not once have they blown me away. They're so analytical and precise that you need to position them extremely carefully to get 100% of their capabilities. 

Maestro Utopia for me all the way, or even more realistically, B&W 802D.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> FTW is an abbreviation of For The Win, an idiom used lately to show that something is... well, good.
> 
> You couldn't fit the Grande Utopias in your house, even if you had a massive villa. Sadly I've heard them lots of times in showrooms and exhibitions, and not once have they blown me away. They're so analytical and precise that you need to position them extremely carefully to get 100% of their capabilities.
> 
> Maestro Utopia for me all the way, or even more realistically, B&W 802D.


Same as car audio, is not enough to buy the "best speakers" yo have to build a place to put them, I just can't imagine how much $ would you have to spend to build a room where those speakers can perform at its best


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello guys, I got something this weekend...



















This has nothing to do with the tweeters of the KRX3, I confirmed it was something on the songs and not the tweeters making those noises, in fact the speakers are sounding better the ever, I really enjoy every drive, but some weeks ago I saw a good deal on this utopia No 6 and I could's resist the temptation  

I always wanted a set of utopias and to be honest, I love how they look, with the grills on, they will look like OEM speakers, my goal for this install.

I hope I can have these sounding soon.

Saludos.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Nice box....
Show us the goods, man!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



IBcivic said:


> Nice box....
> Show us the goods, man!


 I had no time to take the pics, I'll take some this week.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hi guys, let me show you the new toys (I knew I was going to do something like this)

No 6 active set.









































And I got something to complete an almost No 7


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*


















































I had to midify the bafle for the midbass because the mounting diameter for the utopia is bigger and the utopia's grills are smaller so I wraped the pods with some leather from BMW seats, hoping that helps with the looks.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

This is how it looks right now


































































I need to fabricate new pods for the tweeters and make some modifications for the mids so they can fit with their own grill.

The Uniq 7 crossovers will fit with no major modifications, hope I can do that next week.

In the future I will redo the midbass pods, I dind’nt like the looks, so more work to do.

Saludos.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Are those alley-key screw terminals right on the frames of the midbass and midrange? That's a super-clean wiring termination - more manufacturers should do that.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



HondAudio said:


> Are those alley-key screw terminals right on the frames of the midbass and midrange? That's a super-clean wiring termination - more manufacturers should do that.


No, they are for a slotted screwdriver and the utopia kits include a set of screwdrivers for the different screws found in the speakers and crossovers.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

CHINGON!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Small update, Cross Uniq No.7 in…


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very nice build


----------



## pika_ (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

How it looks:










How it could look:










it's exactly the same driver in the same car


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

I know man, I'll do something about it...


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hello, I’ve been doing some work winth my A pillars, after some time with the mids in kicks and the Be tweeters temporary installed in the A pillars, I decided to try mids and tweeters in the A pillars, after all, if I like the mids in the kicks better, I already have that done and I would only have to make the pods for the tweeters.

I’ve done this after work, aproximately 2 hr each day, so I have not had time to take good pics, I’ll take good ones of the final product.

The idea is to make them look as if they were original equipmen, so drivers will be off axis. The best part is that the mids will be in a sealed enclosure, little more tan 500 ml, that is the recomended enclosure for them.

This is what I have at this point.


































































Saludos.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

These past weekend I put he pillars before the finishing, but something was obstructing and I tried to force the in, big mistake 










I’ll have to correct that later, but this is how they look with a coat of gray primer.


































I did some EQ adjustments and I like a lot the sound and I’m very happy with the looks 

Saludos.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very clean. I like them very much.

Jay


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

The install is finished, I finished the pillars with a texture coat and some paint that matches the color of the interior. I also re did the midbass pods and now they blend a lot better.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*


















































































Saludos.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

that is extremly pretty.


very awesome job. that looks like it came straight from vw that way.

just outstanding work!


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



req said:


> that is extremly pretty.
> 
> 
> very awesome job. that looks like it came straight from vw that way.
> ...


Thanks man, that was the idea 

A week ago I showed the car to a friend, and when he opened the door he said: "what did you do? "

He din't even notice the speakers modifications until I pointed them


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very nice install, really like the A-pillars.


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Nice work!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very nice and clean build, dude.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

MAGNIFICO!


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

how long did you have to spend sanding?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

this is beautiful work!


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

love it


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Thanks a lot for your comments 



perfecxionx said:


> how long did you have to spend sanding?


That's a really good question, It was a PITA and it took me so much time, I didn't count the hours, but I think at least 20 hours (the entire process) :blush: I spent about 3 hours during the week and about 4 during the weekend, can you imagine what I felt when I damaged one of them during the test fit?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Very good, Hugo. I love the new midbass pods. The pillars aren't bad either.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Just found this.... Impressive!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Hugo, if you fancy a change, let me know. I'm giivng the Leon back at the end of the month and the whole install will come apart. I'll have the 4 custom A and C pillars for sale if you want.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*



n_olympios said:


> Hugo, if you fancy a change, let me know. I'm giivng the Leon back at the end of the month and the whole install will come apart. I'll have the 4 custom A and C pillars for sale if you want.


Thanks for the offer man, right now I'm not doing anything else in the car, in fact my MS8 is failing so I'll replace it as soon as I have enough money.

The only thing I might consider is the C pillars, just in case you know 

Let me know the price and the shipping cost to México.

Thanks.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

PM coming your way in an hour or two (when I get home from work).


----------



## anonim (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: León 1.8 TSI SQ install*

Great install. It looks really good. I'd love to have the same in my Leon...
For now i have a KRX3 and i'm waiting for an Aliante 12SI, Ground Zero GZUA4125 SQ and two Zapco DC350.2. I hope it'll look as good as your install


----------

